
Ask HN: If a t-shirt includes a logo (FB, AT&T) is it automatically infringement? - wand3r
I want to make a t-shirt that shows my dissatisfaction with some companies and also in support of others. Basic example for simplicity:<p>&quot;Vote Yes DuckDuckGo&quot;<p>&quot;AT&amp;T Sucks&quot;<p>Is it infringement to use a logo&#x2F;symbol on a shirt as fair use as long as it is clearly not representative of the companies service&#x2F;product? If a logo is not useable would text equiv; e.g. AT&amp;T instead of their branding, be useable?<p>Does it matter if the t-shirt is for sale vs. personal use?<p>Thanks
======
pbhjpbhj
What jurisdiction are you/the publishers in?

Some thoughts not constituting legal advice:

If a logo is an RTM then probably the company name is too.

Usually the important line is "commercial" vs non-commercial; that said in
USA, at least, use of a trademark doesn't become infringing just because it's
used commercially.

If you're just wearing a tshirt you made with "AT&T sucks" on it will anyone
who cares at AT&T ever see it, if they sue for damages what's their claim
going to be based on - like are you intending to cause substantial damage
somehow?

You could be less cagey about your specific intentions if you want actual
applicable "opinion".

~~~
wand3r
Thanks. I am in the US. I am not being cagey intentionally, but I am
frustrated and workshopping ideas.

I am considering literally an "AT&T sucks" t. I am going to likely get more
creative and do political cartoonish art but I don't have a lot of concrete
ideas yet.

I am considering selling these shirts to encourage people to vote with their
wallets and inform them about potential negative side-effects of supporting
these companies.

------
Piskvorrr
It's not _automatically_ infringement, depends on many things. Not going to
speculate on specifics, as IANAL.

~~~
wand3r
thanks. Just curious if I could produce and sell from the US and have a logo
or name on the shirt. As noted above political cartoon style art and a message

